# Hilfe beim bearbeiten mit CS3



## Italia99 (10. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!! Bin nähmlich totaler anfänger!!
Ich versuche schon ne weile, das u.a. Bild hin zu bekommen!!

1. Wie kann ich 2 Farben miteinander "vermischen" (siehe Bild, rot + schwarz)
2. Und wie ermittele ich die genaue Mitte des Bildes

Hoffe ihr könnt helfen....


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Hi,

1. Sollen sie ineinander übergehen oder sich bestimmt vermischen? Könntest du den "Zweck" erklären? Dann können wir es besser erklären.

2. Drücke mal STRG+R. Dann musst du schauen wie groß dein Bild ist und die Hälfte ausrechen. mit Drag&Drop kannst du dann noch Hilflinien "aus den Linealen herausziehen".


----------



## Italia99 (10. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Sollen sie ineinander übergehen oder sich bestimmt vermischen? Könntest du den "Zweck" erklären? Dann können wir es besser erklären.
> 
> 2. Drücke mal STRG+R. Dann musst du schauen wie groß dein Bild ist und die Hälfte ausrechen. mit Drag&Drop kannst du dann noch Hilflinien "aus den Linealen herausziehen".



Zu1: So wie es am Angehangenen Bild ausschaut!!

Zu2: Bei mir ist garkein Lineal zu sehen!! Bei den "Auswahlfelder"!! 

Wie gesagt bin totaler anfänger!!


----------



## ink (10. April 2008)

Ansicht -> Lineale Einblenden (dann erscheinen Skalen an den Rändern, dort kannst du ne Hilfslinie rausziehen)
Und wenn du dir im selbem Menu die Info einblendest
kann du dem ausgewählten Objekt die Breite und Höhe entnehmen.


----------



## Italia99 (10. April 2008)

Habe das Bild nochmal vergrössert....


----------



## ink (10. April 2008)

Zieh mal mit dem Rechteckwerkzeug das Rechteck
Dann STRG + Linksklick auf die Miniaturansicht (dann hast du ne Auswahl um das Rechteck)
Neue Ebene erstellen, Pinsel Am Rand brushen und die Ebenenoption auf Farbig-Abwedeln stellen.
Nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten


----------



## Italia99 (10. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Zieh mal mit dem Rechteckwerkzeug das Rechteck
> Dann STRG + Linksklick auf die Miniaturansicht (dann hast du ne Auswahl um das Rechteck)
> Neue Ebene erstellen, Pinsel Am Rand brushen und die Ebenenoption auf Farbig-Abwedeln stellen.
> Nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten



Hab mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt! Sorry 

Also es sind um genau zu sein 3 Teile die nachher eins ergeben!!
Für meinen Receiver, da kann ich mir eigene "Skins" erstellen... 

Also im Rohzustand sehen die "Teile" so aus:















Diese 3 will ich so ändern (jedes also erstmal einzelnt), dass Sie nachher aussehen wie das o.g. Bild!!

Versteht ihr was ich meine


----------



## ink (10. April 2008)

Wenn die Teile bereits bestehen, nimm die Selektive Farbkorrektur.
Geht am Schnellsten.
Oder schau dir des mal an:
http://www.photoshop-podcast.de/page/2/
(Punkt 5 Farbänderung)

mfg

edit: Oder dieses: http://www.podcast.de/episode/597886/Photoshop_CS3_-_Farbänderungen


----------



## Italia99 (10. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die Teile bereits bestehen, nimm die Selektive Farbkorrektur.
> Geht am Schnellsten.
> Oder schau dir des mal an:
> http://www.photoshop-podcast.de/page/2/
> ...



Aber ich muss doch den Strich in der mitte ziehen, und kann ich mir der Farbänderung, den gewünschten effekt erzielen?
Dieses rot ins schwarze


----------



## ink (10. April 2008)

Wenn du dir die Farbkorrektur anschauen würdest, wäre deine Frage erledigt.
Du kannst Dort die einzelnen Farben verändern

Bild -> Anpassungen -> Selektive Farbkorrektur

Umstellen auf Absolut.
Weiß:
K: 100%

Grautöne:
C:  -39%
M: 100%
Y: 100%
K:   37%

Schwarz:
C: -76%

Nur so als Anregung...

mfg


----------



## kverbar (11. April 2008)

Italia99 hat gesagt.:


> Hab mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt! Sorry
> 
> Also es sind um genau zu sein 3 Teile die nachher eins ergeben!!
> Für meinen Receiver, da kann ich mir eigene "Skins" erstellen...
> ...



Ich denke das bekommst du hin wenn du die Grundfarbe deiner "Teile" in ein dunkleres Graphit bis Schwarz änderst und dann durch Schein nach Innen in den Ebeneneffekten ein grelles Rot verwendest. Die Kontur dann auch bei den Ebeneneffekten Rot und die Deckkraft etwas mindern dann geht das zack zack!


----------



## Italia99 (12. April 2008)

Was meinst du mit schein nach innen
Wo finde ich das


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. April 2008)

Italia99 hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du mit schein nach innen
> Wo finde ich das



-->



kverbar hat gesagt.:


> [...] durch Schein nach Innen *in den Ebeneneffekten* [...]. Die Kontur dann *auch bei den Ebeneneffekten* [...].



Direkt in der Ebenenpalette. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

